# What Would You Say to (or Ask) Tolkien in 25 Words or Fewer?



## frodolives7601 (Sep 24, 2020)

Imagine that Tolkien has come back from the dead for just one day. Naturally, many people want to speak with him, so it has been determined that each person wishing to do so will be allowed a maximum of 25 words. (This is to help you focus on what you would most want to say.) You can make a statement to him and/or ask one or more questions as long as your total number of words does not exceed 25. What would you say (or ask)?

Here's what I would say:

You were the first creator to open another world to me, one that has become "a light...in dark places." I'm forever in your debt.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Do balrogs have wings?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 25, 2020)

"I have all the HOME volumes. Can I exchange them for the full_ Fall of Gondolin_?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 25, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> Do balrogs have wings?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 25, 2020)

Am I allowed to sit him in front of PJ's movies and watch his reaction? _*evil grin*_


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Oct 9, 2020)

I would ask: How many children did Aragorn have? What were their names?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 22, 2020)

I would tell him the news of the Amazon show.


😮

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2020)

Sadist.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 22, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sadist.


One stipulation: He made it through the PJ films first without rage quitting, otherwise I would not dare mention the Amazon show.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2020)

Fair enough. That's a pretty high bar.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 22, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Fair enough. That's a pretty high bar.


Yeah, in which case, I'll ask how the hobbit he was able to write a fantasy novel proper. XD




CL


(I've been working 8 years and still do now know how.)


----------

